# My 69 RS/SS Camaro



## Speedfreek (Aug 18, 2008)

Just trying to get used to posting pictures.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Aug 18, 2008)

Beautiful Car


----------



## doublelungdriller (Aug 18, 2008)

very nice car


----------



## biggtruxx (Aug 18, 2008)

sharp


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 18, 2008)

absolutely beautiful, that is my dream car


----------



## Bone Buster (Aug 18, 2008)

*69*

That nice of a car with only a V-6!!


----------



## ryano (Aug 18, 2008)

SWEET!   by far my most favorite of the older muscle cars of the 60's


----------



## Hoss (Aug 18, 2008)

Good looking peice of history there.  

Hoss


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 18, 2008)

very nice car!!!


----------



## Perkins (Aug 18, 2008)

Man that looks good!! Thats my dream car!!


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 18, 2008)

very nice, sweet


----------



## Hunter Haven (Aug 18, 2008)

SON!!!!!

Great looking MUSCLE......

would love to have one, one of these days..


----------



## JasonF (Aug 18, 2008)

Really clean looking!  You done good!


----------



## contender* (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER (Aug 18, 2008)

*Awesome Camaro*

Thats One Bad Ride.


----------



## goob (Aug 19, 2008)

Thats my dream car, and the ONLY Chevy i'd ever consider buying. lol. It looks great!


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krentz (Aug 19, 2008)

that thing is sweet!!!!!


----------



## Speedfreek (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is the engine. 383ci/500hp


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 19, 2008)

That thang is clean!!!!


----------



## Speedfreek (Aug 19, 2008)

Bone Buster said:


> That nice of a car with only a V-6!!



lol, it'l smoke that yoda you drive, lol  Josh


----------



## short stop (Aug 19, 2008)

beautiful ride -- 
   I had a 69  Z 28  back when  in high school  .

   man do I  miss that car   to this day . I tore it down an built her 2 times  .
 --once was beacuse some  crazy buck jumped on the hood  and  took the entire front clip off   near Lake Oconee ---man that was ugly 
.   I had over 25 k   in  my girl  after round # 2  .  
    She   was  Midnight black  with nothin but  Chrome  acc 
    400   small block    built into a Stroker 
   Rock Crusher 4 speed   tranny 
 uh ---- sho   nuf   screamer     lightin up  all 4 gears  on 60's  . 
  that  cat   just  purred   in the red zone .   
 That car  burned up  cars , tires ,  and women  on a regular basis   .
  --- she made  me  a nice down payment on my 1st house .
  I shoulda kept on ridin


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Aug 19, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## K80 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE!!!!!

Heck, I think that is everyones dream card!


----------



## JasonF (Aug 19, 2008)

I had to take another look 
Shoot me a pm when you decide to sell it.


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: My 69 RS/SS*

That's a great ride.  Thanks for sharing!!  I'm a Camaro freak.  I owned a couple Z/28s when I was younger.  I'm looking into buying another 1974 to rebuild.  If it looks half as good as your 69 when I'm finished I'll be very happy....lol.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 20, 2008)

Slobber, slobber, druel, slobber


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 20, 2008)

Sweet ride!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 20, 2008)

*That RS/SS is a beauty!*

I always wanted one of those! Never got around to buying one, and now the price puts them out of reach as another toy. Ahhhh.
Enjoy that ride.


----------



## It's Me (Aug 20, 2008)

Is it for sale?   

Dennis.


----------



## Speedfreek (Aug 21, 2008)

It's Me said:


> Is it for sale?
> 
> Dennis.



Everything I have is for sale!        Money talks!


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 22, 2008)

Speedfreek said:


> Everything I have is for sale!        Money talks!



That is a true businessman right there.  Everything has a price....

That is a beautiful car.


----------



## bubbabuck (Aug 22, 2008)

Speedfreek said:


> Everything I have is for sale!        Money talks!






Oh .....I was hoping you would of said NO !!!....Now Im trying to find the money !!!


Very much my dream car just like the others!!!


----------



## merc123 (Aug 23, 2008)

Finally got around to checking this out from home so I could see the big pictures.  That right there is the dream car I'd like to have.

I've got a Barry Grant Race Demon 750 carb to go on that.  It has the Oval Track configuration which are designed for effortless driveabillity on dirt or asphalt, and have customized metering circuits developed for rapid throttle response and excellent mid-range and top end power.


----------



## Speedfreek (Aug 23, 2008)

Rear shot.


----------



## merc123 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nitto 555 or BFG KWD tires?


----------



## ranger1977 (Aug 25, 2008)

That tire and wheel combo fits nicely in the wheel wells.  I had a black '67 convertible, with A/C, kinda rare.  327 with a TH 350.  That is beautiful.


----------



## bross07 (Aug 25, 2008)

swwwwwwwwwweet!!!!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Aug 25, 2008)

Just ain't right,I ain't got one


----------



## Speedfreek (Aug 26, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Nitto 555 or BFG KWD tires?



Nitto 555's on 18'' Budnik's.


----------



## Speedfreek (Aug 26, 2008)

Talk about "junk in da trunk" lol


----------



## Billrube (Aug 26, 2008)

*69 best year for Camaros*

The green one was an original SS; it was stolen in high school and stripped...like an idiot I sold the body..
the Crimson/silver one was my 2nd and last one...after the wife got pregnant with the first young 'un, I was making $6.00 an hour and she needed to go....

Lots of fine memories.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 26, 2008)

a '69 is my dream hotrod.  My best friend from may years ago had an orange 69 RS,  I wrapped the speedometer one night driving it.


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice car. I went for a Big Block mopar


----------



## Mace57 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry about the language earlier but very nice ride. Awesome resto mod.


----------



## merc123 (Aug 27, 2008)

Speedfreek said:


> Nitto 555's on 18'' Budnik's.



Yep, looked really close to the tires and could make out the Nit.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Aug 27, 2008)

real nice how much you want for it


----------



## yelojaket (Sep 3, 2008)

THAT is a sweetheart! My first car was a '69 RS Camaro... it had the rubber front bumper which framed the hide-away headlights and grill nicely. The other fairly unique feature was an "auto pilot" mode that somehow found my house safely every night...thank goodness!


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 3, 2008)

contender* said:


>



what he said.........


----------



## Speedfreek (Sep 3, 2008)

Well guys I just pulled out the engine and sold it. My plans are to build a 650hp 496ci big block! Wana go for a ride!


----------



## BluegillBruce (Sep 3, 2008)

Whoa!


----------



## Bone Buster (Sep 11, 2008)

*69*

Must of been getting close to 3000 miles!


----------



## Speedfreek (Sep 13, 2008)

Bone Buster said:


> Must of been getting close to 3000 miles!



Don't be mad cause Chad's truck will smoke your yoda! lol


----------



## Bone Buster (Sep 14, 2008)

*69*

Sounds like my Yoda will out run Chad's truck with me dragging your 68 1/2 Camaro (It want be a 69 until you put a motor in it)!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Sep 14, 2008)

Speedfreek said:


> Here is the engine. 383ci/500hp



Why ya got a mopar engine in it....


----------



## Speedfreek (Sep 14, 2008)

Lostoutlaw said:


> Why ya got a mopar engine in it....



lol I hope your not serious! It has 383 cubic inches. It's a 350 chevy with a 400 3.75 stroke CHEVY crankshaft in it. That makes it a 383, lol


----------



## truckguy07x (Sep 14, 2008)

nice car.
dads friend has a 69 all original minus cd player but he still has the stock one. has 327 with the muncie 4 speed dark red with silver stripes black interor.
he took me down the road in it one night scared the crap out of me but i loved every minute of it.
i like the more original look myself.
all i know is he was offered 35,000 cash and turned it down because that wasnt what he could of got out of it.


----------



## buckmaster06 (Sep 14, 2008)

very nice looking car, what would you take for it?


----------



## Speedfreek (Sep 15, 2008)

buckmaster06 said:


> very nice looking car, what would you take for it?



I just sold the engine about 2wks ago so I would probably take *$30k *for it. But when I'm finished with the Big Block I probably won't sell it.


----------

